# TAIWAN | Technology, Entertainment & Design Center (TED Building)



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

*Technology, Entertainment & Design Center*
*TED Building (Unknown city - Taiwan/China)*

TED (Technology, Entertainment & Design Center) is a public building in Taiwan that uses a form and highly mixed program to encourage a large cross section of users. Designed 
by Danish BIG (Bjarke Ingels Group), the 57 meter cubed building has an open section, or ‘street’ to allow full public access through the building. The access rises and dilates 
near the top of the building and opens onto a rooftop garden. The roof is to be a public park and informal performance area.

Radiating from the street will be hotel, retail, office, restaurants, etc, with no particular formal arrangement. The building is an expression of a city bock packed into a more 
vertical system. The ribs, evocative of the underside of a mushroom form stairs through the structure and is repeated on the walls and ceiling thus creating a visually 
continuous facade. The access through the building allows for ventilation, shade, and increased fenestration for the occupants.

All renderings - [email protected] BIG, TED Building on Urbika, TED Building on BIG.dk.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

A video of the building, concept and design.
14634988


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

wow! This is really unique and creative!


----------

